# What would you want for a third Fantasia movie?



## TudorMihai

Disney made two Fantasia movies set on famous classical works. The first one had the following works:

1. Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor
2. Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker Suite
3. Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice
4. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
5. Beethoven - The Pastoral Symphony
6. Ponchielli - Dance of the Hours
7. Mussorgsky - Night on Bare Mountain/Schubert - Ave Maria

The second one had the following works:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 (1st Movement)
2. Respighi - Pines of Rome
3. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
4. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2 (1st Movement)
5. Saint-Saens - The Carnival of the Animals (Finale)
6. Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice
7. Elgar - Pomp and Circumstance Marches
8. Stravinsky - Firebird Suite

Now let's make an imagination exercise. If Disney wants to make a third Fantasia feature and wants opinions from the public, what works would you suggest? I would suggest Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun and Borodin's Steppes of Central Asia.


----------



## arpeggio

*Aaron Copland [I]Rodeo[/I].*

Aaron Copland _Rodeo_.


----------



## TrevBus

Copland's 'The Tender Land suite'(The promise of living) or 'Appalachian Spring'
Bernstein's Overture to 'Candide' or 'Francy Free'
Sibelius's 'Finlandia'
Orff selections from 'Carmina Burana'
Mahler's 'Das Lied Von Der Erde'
Walton's opening movement to Symphony #1

Just for a start


----------



## Art Rock

Hovhaness - Symphony No. 50, Mount St. Helens (the eruption part).


----------



## Mahlerian

It would need at least one living composer, like the first one had. No composers represented already by previous movies. And I'd prefer no piecemeal works this time...

How about:
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
Bizet: Carmen Suite
Busoni: Berceuse élégiaque
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
Haydn: "Farewell" Symphony (no repeats to save time)
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending


----------



## Vaneyes

Preferably, something from Ligeti, Berio, Nono, Scriabin, Schnittke, Gubaidulina, Penderecki, Lutoslawski, Szymanowski. :tiphat:


----------



## brianvds

Some pieces seem to be more "visual" than others, sometimes deliberately so, but often not.

A few more suggestions:

Mendelssohn - Hebrides overture.
Bartok - Third movement from Concerto for orchestra (the opening always makes me think of descending into water, with sharks circling 
Mozart - Rex tremendae majestatis from the Requiem
Giovanni Gabrieli - Omnes gentes, plaudite manibus (For those not familiar with it, here's a YouTube video: 



 )
Rachmaninov - First or second movement from Symphonic Dances
Dvorak - Last movement from symphony no. 8 (yes, 8, not 9 - there are bits in there that are very cinematic indeed!)

The above selection is perhaps too relentlessly dramatic and majestic, so we'd need a few quieter pieces as well:
Bach - Famous Air from orchestral suite no. 3 or perhaps an instrumental version of Sheep may safely graze.
Mozart - Slow movement from piano concerto no. 21
Borodin - Nocturne from second string quartet, perhaps souped up into a version for string orchestra

And for humourous relief:
Haydn - Slow movement from Surprise symphony.
And something by Leroy Anderson, like the bit with the typewriter


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Something by Ginastera definitely needs to be included, also how about Márquez's Danzón no. 2?


----------



## Dimitri

Nice thread idea!

1. Danse Macabre (Saint-Saens)
2. Trumpet Concerto 1st movement (John Williams)
3. The Planets (Holst)
4. Isle of the Dead (Rachmaninoff)
5. Scheherezade (Rimsky-Korsakov)
6. Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony
7. selections from 1000 Airplanes on the Roof (Philip Glass)
8. selections from Symphonie Fantastique (Berlioz)


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

I really think it would be great if Disney uses Mussorgsky's Pictures at An Exhibition.


----------



## KenOC

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> I really think it would be great if Disney uses Mussorgsky's Pictures at An Exhibition.


Now *that* would be something to see!


----------



## bigshot

The second one cured me of wanting to see a third. Bruno Bozetto did a better sequel to Fantasia than the Disney company did. At this point, I'd much prefer a jazz Fantasia.

By the way, when it comes to Prelude to an Afternoon of a Faun, Walt already did Clair de Lune. It wasn't very good. Not enough accents to grab onto.


----------



## bigshot

Vaneyes said:


> Preferably, something from Ligeti, Berio, Nono, Scriabin, Schnittke, Gubaidulina, Penderecki, Lutoslawski, Szymanowski. :tiphat:


HA! Try and draw a cartoon that goes with THAT!


----------



## Garlic

Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire would make a great cartoon


----------



## Mahlerian

Garlic said:


> Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire would make a great cartoon


You might already know, but there was a film version of it a few years back. Very adult, of course...and I'm sure that Disney wouldn't touch certain parts of Pierrot with a ten-foot pole!



Bigshot said:


> HA! Try and draw a cartoon that goes with THAT!


Well, if you can make a ballet out of Le marteau sans maitre (look for it on Youtube) you can choreograph _*anything*_.


----------



## Avey

I actually just saw Fantasia 2000 for the first time a few weeks ago. I did not enjoy it nearly as much as the first film. The first animation scene felt generic and simple -- like they've done it before? And other scenes were a bit _cliche_ -- Noah's arc, Tin Soldier, etc. I dunno, IMO, it was a weak, forced effort.

I'd like to see something of *Mozart, Brahms, and Dvorak* without a doubt. Imagine a western-themed _New World_ with Woody, or some other animal-cowboy-creature. Or *Schubert's* _Trout_ with a, well, trout, or salmon spawning scene. Exotic.

Also, surprised *Debussy's* _Prelude to Afternoon_ has never been set to animation -- did they switch this out for the _Pastorale_ in the original?


----------



## PetrB

All 20th century music, uncut, unrevised, unabridged, etc. and a black screen throughout


----------



## scratchgolf

Avey said:


> Or *Schubert's* _Trout_ with a, well, trout, or salmon spawning scene. Exotic.


I second this notion, motion, and commotion.


----------



## PetrB

Avey said:


> *Schubert's* _Trout_ with a, well, trout, or salmon spawning scene. Exotic.


I think that is beyond too borderline erotic for Disney -- its a "family friendly" corporation, after all.



Avey said:


> Also, surprised *Debussy's* _Prelude to Afternoon_ has never been set to animation -- did they switch this out for the _Pastorale_ in the original?


As far as I can recall, the butchered out of sequence Le Sacre (and perhaps the Dukas) were the only music in Fantasia not in public domain. Money / costs, you know.

Stravinsky asked a fellow composer (I've forgotten who) if he should say yes to allowing his score to be used in that film, and was advised to "Take whatever money they offer, because if you don't, they will use it anyway and you'll get nothing but the cost of a lawsuit you will likely lose."

I'm not cynical, this is just a very well-known aspect of Disney, like not paying out to all those actors who did the voice-over to all their animated film characters when video sales became a strong market. (A few Google searches should lead you to a bona-fide source which will verify that.)

"Just business."


----------



## Cosmos

Ok here's my program:

Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor (trans. Orchestra)
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty Suite (or, since Disney's Sleeping Beauty already uses the music, Swan Lake Suite)
Stravinsky: Petrushka or the Song of the Nightingale 
Saint Saens: Piano Concerto No. 2 Mov. II
-
Intermission
-
Beethoven: Symphony 3 Mov. I
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet Suite
Ravel: Pavane for a Dead Princess
-Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition: Baba Yaga and the Great Gate at Kiev
or
-Mahler Symphony No. 5 Mov. V


----------



## Wandering

Mahlerian said:


> It would need at least one living composer, like the first one had. No composers represented already by previous movies. And I'd prefer no piecemeal works this time...
> 
> How about:
> Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
> Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
> Bizet: Carmen Suite
> Busoni: Berceuse élégiaque
> Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
> Haydn: "Farewell" Symphony (no repeats to save time)
> Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending


I first heard Short Ride in a Fast Machine many years ago on a Jazz cd album. An excellent choice indeed for an animated short.


----------



## mikey

There was an Italian production I think that did a spin off to Fantasia. They did Debussy's Faun amongst other things.

It's quite easy to list programatic works, absolute music is more difficult but I guess it would be up to the animators/writers to fit it then 

Prokofiev's Classical Symphony
Dvorak Slavonic Dances
Strauss Till Eulenspiegel or Tod and Verklarung
Liszt Les Preludes
Kabalevsky Overture to Colas Breugnon


----------

